# fridge



## Encolpius

Hello, do you also call it *frigo *just like Italians, French, Spaniards or Hungarians? Thanks.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

No, we don't.


----------



## Fer BA

Sorry Encolpius, this is not exactly your question but I've never heard frigo (for fridge) in Spain.


----------



## Encolpius

Fer BA said:


> Sorry Encolpius, this is not exactly your question but I've never heard frigo (for fridge) in Spain.



According to the dictionaries frigo is used in Spain.


----------



## GringoDave

Which dictionaries?

It's not in the one from the Royal Academy:

www.rae.es/


----------



## Encolpius

no, not there but e.g. Clave:


----------



## MOC

I've been to basically everywhere in Spain and even lived there before, and "frigo" was used often in casual speaking. Maybe not a word but as short for "frigorífico" it is used.


----------



## Outsider

I don't think it's used in Portuguese, though.


----------



## MOC

I've never heard it either. I forgot to write that on my post.


----------



## Ishimimoto

Nah, I've never heard anyone using 'frigo' in Portuguese.


----------



## Encolpius

Then, do you use any short form in spoken Portuguese?


----------



## Ishimimoto

No. We always say 'frigorífico'. Speaking or writing, it's the same.


----------



## brainstorming

In an informal context, at home for instance, I say "frigo" sometimes, but I don't know if other Portuguese say that too...


----------



## Ishimimoto

o: rlly? I've never used the expression, ever. Not even in an informal context with friends or at home. And I can't recall having heard someone using it.


----------



## Nonstar

I heard _frigo_! As in _frigobar_!!


----------



## Carfer

'_Friza_' is the only word I know of as a short for '_frigorífico_', but it's specific to the Azores (actually I heard it a lot in S. Miguel Island, to be exact). It's roots can be easily traced to the English word '_freezer_', of which it is a corruption brought back to the islands by emmigrants to the U.S.


----------



## Archimec

_'Frigo_' is the standard word used by French speaking people, at least here, in Montreal.


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> '_Friza_' is the only word I know of as a short for '_frigorífico_', but it's specific to the Azores (actually I heard it a lot in S. Miguel Island, to be exact). It's roots can be easily traced to the English word '_freezer_', of which it is a corruption brought back to the islands by emmigrants to the U.S.



Eu quando era pequenino dizia "frigídifico" e alguns amigos meus trocavam até (imagine-se !) o "di" pelo "fi".  

É raro ouvir, em Portugal, chamar as coisas pelas abreviaturas. Até TV (acrónimo de televisão) é tão raro ouvir.


----------



## Ishimimoto

É verdade sim senhora. Agora que penso nisso, mesmo PC, apesar de não ser raro ouvir, é bem menos comum que computador.


----------



## MOC

Isso já depende das gerações. TV e PC são cada vez mais comuns.


----------



## jpyvr

Acho que nunca ouvi "frigo" aqui no Brazil. Porém, eu nunca ouvi "frigorifico" também não- aqui esse eletrodoméstico se chama "geladeira." Com "geladeira" o nome da máquina mesma, não é comum de usar "frigo" como forma curta.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Minha experiência, dentro do Brasil, aponta para as seguintes situações:
Geladeira ou refrigeradora;
Freezer (pode ser horizontal ou vertical);
A parte de cima das geladeiras (parece que agora há um modelo que é disposto em baixo), onde são feitos os gelos, chamamos de congelador (algumas pessoas também chamam de freezer a esta parte).

No equador, onde o idioma é o espanhol, ouvi muito chamarem a geladeira de "réfri" (de refrigedora).

Frigo, nunca ouvi nem no Brasil nem na América Latina.


----------



## jpyvr

Ricardo Tavares said:


> No equador, onde o idioma é o espanhol, ouvi muito chamarem a geladeira de "réfri".



São essas coisas que fazem o estudo de linguas tão interessante - aqui, no Ceará, "réfri" quer dizer uma Coca-Cola, um Guaraná, seja "refrigerante".


----------



## brainstorming

Ok, I basically don't use the word "frigo" in oral contexts, but sometimes I write on a magnetic message board I have in my kitchen "Há sopa no frigo" (that is, there is soup in the fridge) or something along those lines. It's a quick way to leave a message.


----------

